# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  ESET Smsrt Security 8 блокирует выход в интернет на Windows 7x64

## Kroto

Здравствуйте!

Появилась проблема при установке ESET Smart Security 8 на Windows 7x64.
При этом настройки сетевого подключения не сбиваются.
Подключение по проводу, прямое, без роутеров.
При удалении ( полном) антивируса с компьютера - выход в интернет восстанавливается.
На данный момент ESET Smart Security 8 удалён.
Какой сделать лог для понимания проблемы,
 и какие ( возможно) настройки поменять в этом антивирусе ?

Заранее благодарен.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mrak74

Воспользуйтесь https://www.esetnod32.ru/support/kno...MENT_ID=852896 утилитой для корректного удаления антивируса. Скорее всего сетевой драйвер антивируса установился криво. Попробуйте после этого еще раз установить антивирус снова. Проверьте режим работы фаервола, какой стоит по умолчанию сразу после установки ?

----------


## Kroto

> Воспользуйтесь https://www.esetnod32.ru/support/kno...MENT_ID=852896 утилитой для корректного удаления антивируса. Скорее всего сетевой драйвер антивируса установился криво. Попробуйте после этого еще раз установить антивирус снова. Проверьте режим работы фаервола, какой стоит по умолчанию сразу после установки ?


  Именно этой утилитой и пользовался в безопасном режиме. Несколько раз. Эффект тот же.

 После установки полностью отключал в ESETSS файервол и защиту программ. Эффект тот же.

 Какой следует установить режим и где посмотреть какой стоит по умолчанию?

Спасибо.

----------


## mrak74

ESET Uninstaller  лог утилиты бы взглянуть, создается в той же директории откуда запускалась утилита.
Режим по умолчанию после установки обычно "Автоматический режим".
После установки антивируса компьютер перезагружали, антивирус задавал вопрос обнаружена новая сеть, разрешить общий доступ/запретить общий доступ ?

----------


## Kroto

> ESET Uninstaller  лог утилиты бы взглянуть, создается в той же директории откуда запускалась утилита.
> Режим по умолчанию после установки обычно "Автоматический режим".
> После установки антивируса компьютер перезагружали, антивирус задавал вопрос обнаружена новая сеть, разрешить общий доступ/запретить общий доступ ?


Лог утрачен - можно сделать новый, не проблема.. После очередной установки...

Перезагружал, задавал вопрос ( сеть общего пользования/ домашняя сеть) - разрешал и общего и домашнюю - не играет роли...  :Sad:

----------


## mrak74

Удаляется судя по логу полностью, уже хорошо.

Сделайте лог утилиты GetSystemInfo

Дистрибутив установочный антивируса, один и тот же ставите, пробовали скачать с сайта производителя антивируса свежую версию ?

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -

Разговаривал по Вашей проблеме с тех поддержкой Eset, рекомендуют на фаерволе установить режим обучения.

----------

*olejah*

----------


## Kroto

> Удаляется судя по логу полностью, уже хорошо.
> 
> Сделайте лог утилиты GetSystemInfo
> 
> Дистрибутив установочный антивируса, один и тот же ставите, пробовали скачать с сайта производителя антивируса свежую версию ?
> 
> - - - - -Добавлено - - - - -
> 
> Разговаривал по Вашей проблеме с тех поддержкой Eset, рекомендуют на фаерволе установить режим обучения.


Да с оффсайта - только режим обучения у меня был в меню не активен (все серое, галочки не ставятся). Может, не там смотрел...

Ссылка на лог утилиты GetSystemInfo 

сам файл отчета

Тут советуют сетевые драйверы  переустановить, а как это правильно сделать? И надо ли? 
Там и лог uvs_v385 есть..

Я этот драйвер удалял - он при загрузке Win самовосстанавливается, пишет, что корректно...
http://nr3gw4rooj2q.cmle.ru/wjgjDY.jpg

----------


## mrak74

> Я этот драйвер удалял - он при загрузке Win самовосстанавливается, пишет, что корректно...


Нет необходимости его удалять.




> Там и лог uvs_v385 есть..


Проверил, ничего подозрительного не обнаружил.




> Да с оффсайта - только режим обучения у меня был в меню не активен (все серое, галочки не ставятся). Может, не там смотрел...


Там насколько я понимаю ничего ставить самому не надо, все по умолчанию.

Попробуйте временно удалить MBAM. Установите антивирус. Переведите антивирус в режим обучения, перезагрузите компьютер, оставьте его минут на 30-ть, проверьте не появилось ли сетевое соединение, интернет.

----------

*olejah*

----------


## Kroto

> Попробуйте временно удалить MBAM. Установите антивирус. Переведите антивирус в режим обучения, перезагрузите компьютер, оставьте его минут на 30-ть, проверьте не появилось ли сетевое соединение, интернет.


MBAM удален. Результат тот же.

При установке , установщик ESET пишет о процессе - "установка драйверов" - при этом инет соединение прерывается.
может в этом проблема?

При восстановлении вручную интернет соединения - ВСЁ РАВНО нет выхода в инет никаким браузерам.
.
На данный момент ESET УДАЛЕН ПОЛНОСТЬЮ - ибо нет возможности выйти с ним в инет....
ESETUninstaller предупреждает о возможном сбое в драйверах после удаления ESETа - но без него то ВСЁ РАБОТАЕТ !!! 

Могу еще лог от  Sysinspectora ESET предоставить - сделан после установки  :SOS:

----------


## mrak74

> При установке , установщик ESET пишет о процессе - "установка драйверов" - при этом инет соединение прерывается.
> может в этом проблема?


Это нормальное явление при установки фаервольной версии Eset, соединение прерывается, но обычно кратковременно.



> ESETUninstaller предупреждает о возможном сбое в драйверах после удаления ESETа - но без него то ВСЁ РАБОТАЕТ !!!


Последнюю версию ESETUninstaller-а использовали ? Попробуйте скачать отсюда http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?page...=1428650969680




> Могу еще лог от  Sysinspectora ESET предоставить - сделан после установки


Обычно его только тех поддержка Eset использует, в принципе удобная вещь. В идеале нужно 2 лога Sysinspectora один сделанный до установки, второй сделанный после установки + там есть функция сравнить оба лога по изменениям. В тех поддержку Eset звонить пробовали 8-800-200-01-57 ?

----------


## Kroto

> Это нормальное явление при установки фаервольной версии Eset, соединение прерывается, но обычно кратковременно.
> 
> Последнюю версию ESETUninstaller-а использовали ? Попробуйте скачать отсюда http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?page...=1428650969680


Похоже, такая и была... обновил




> В идеале нужно 2 лога Sysinspectora один сделанный до установки, второй сделанный после установки + там есть функция сравнить оба лога по изменениям.


Где такая функция? И как это сделать? можете дать ссылку на описание?

пока вот, старый лог ( после установки, до удаления):

http://rghost.ru/7hBlXzhRQ




> В тех поддержку Eset звонить пробовали 8-800-200-01-57 ?


Нет. По телефону это вряд ли решится, не доверяю я этим "специалистам" :Angry: 

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -

Помогите разобраться, скиньте пошаговую инструкцию для установки и настройки ESET Smart Security

----------


## mrak74

> Похоже, такая и была... обновил


На Российском сайте обновление софта иногда запаздывает, поэтому и порекомендовал скачать не с ru а с com-го.




> Нет. По телефону это вряд ли решится, не доверяю я этим "специалистам"


Зря. Понимаю, что можно наткнутся по телефону на стажера или "не шибко разбирающегося", но не думаю, что в официальном представительстве таких допускают к работе по техподдержке с клиентами.

Ключ лицензии Eset-кий есть ? Если да ставьте коммерческую 5-ю версию со своим ключом. Сделайте Импорт и экспорт параметров антивируса ESET 32 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php...l=1#post869213 конфигурацию антивируса заархивируйте в архив rar или zip обязательно установив на него пароль.  Пароль на архив напишите мне в личном сообщении. + Понадобится информация о Ваших сетевых настройках IP адрес, маска, шдюз, DNS их тоже передадите через личное сообщение.

----------

*olejah*

----------


## Kroto

> На Российском сайте обновление софта иногда запаздывает, поэтому и порекомендовал скачать не с ru а с com-го.
> 
> 
> Зря. Понимаю, что можно наткнутся по телефону на стажера или "не шибко разбирающегося", но не думаю, что в официальном представительстве таких допускают к работе по техподдержке с клиентами.
> 
> Ключ лицензии Eset-кий есть ? Если да ставьте коммерческую 5-ю версию со своим ключом. Сделайте Импорт и экспорт параметров антивируса ESET 32 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php...l=1#post869213 конфигурацию антивируса заархивируйте в архив rar или zip обязательно установив на него пароль.  Пароль на архив напишите мне в личном сообщении. + Понадобится информация о Ваших сетевых настройках IP адрес, маска, шдюз, DNS их тоже передадите через личное сообщение.


 Если дистр. этот ess_nt64_rus.msi, 
то при попытке запуска установщика Выходит вот это :




Ответил в личку

----------


## mrak74

Пробуйте этот дистрибутив.

----------

*olejah*

----------


## Kroto

> Пробуйте этот дистрибутив.


То же самое, к сожалению. Наверное, что-то с компом...

----------


## mrak74

> То же самое, к сожалению. Наверное, что-то с компом...


Похоже на то. Дистрибутив Windows той же версии, что и установлена есть ?

Скачайте утилиту MiniToolBox и сохраните на рабочем столе.

Запустите  при подключённом интернете, отметьте следующие пункты:

Список настроек прокси Internet ExplorerСписок настроек прокси FirefoxСписок из файла HostsСписок настроек IPСписок настроек WinsockСписок последних 10 записей журнала событийСписок установленных программТолько проблемныхСписок юзеров, разделов и размера памятиСписок дампа памятисписок точек восстановления

и нажмите Старт.

После завершения сбора информации откроется отчет *Result.txt*, прикрепите его к своему сообщению. Если вы закрыли отчет утилиты, он будет находиться в той же папке, откуда была запущена утилита.

----------


## Kroto

http://rghost.ru/8ZByMNWXs

в личке пароль

----------


## mrak74

Мне нужно больше времени, чтобы подумать. Не знаю как другие антивирусы с фаерволом, но Eset не любит не стабильное подключение. Судя по ошибкам в журналах Windows подключение и раньше давало сбой. Знаю, что просто обычные версии ESET NOD32 Антивирус, ESET Endpoint Antivirus без фаервола установятся без проблем, но это не выход из положения, надо думать.

----------


## Kroto

> Мне нужно больше времени, чтобы подумать. Не знаю как другие антивирусы с фаерволом, но Eset не любит не стабильное подключение. Судя по ошибкам в журналах Windows подключение и раньше давало сбой. Знаю, что просто обычные версии ESET NOD32 Антивирус, ESET Endpoint Antivirus без фаервола установятся без проблем, но это не выход из положения, надо думать.


 Раньше тут стоял 6-й ESET - он, стал последние 2 недели, при любом почти выходе браузера на новую страницу, писать , что в сети найден компьютер с идентичным IP-адресом 192.168.1.1 , и про атаки иногда с него, подделки кэша и пр. 
( пару раз это показал и установленный ESET 8, пока выход в инет был)...

  Провайдер ответил , как всегда , невразумительно - что-то типа :"кто-то из ваших абонентов в доме не туда воткнул роутер, и интернет пошел обратно ломиться..."   :Censored: 
При этом констатировали странные изменения настроек сети у меня : все адреса в локальном подключении были 192.168.1.1 
Что-то скрывали, долго совещались - потом сказали , что "по вашему р-ну, мол, произошел сбой оборудования, ошибки на портах накопились и проч"  :Cool: 
  Вот и хочу уже установить приличный 8 ESET, с вменяемым фаерволом - но не получается  :Sad: 
  Может, это "происки"  :Shocked:  и сетевые атаки   ?  хотя, слишком как-то все топорно и доступно даже для антивируса...

----------


## mrak74

> Провайдер ответил , как всегда , невразумительно - что-то типа :"кто-то из ваших абонентов в доме не туда воткнул роутер, и интернет пошел обратно ломиться..."


Скорее всего закольцевали сеть.




> При этом констатировали странные изменения настроек сети у меня : все адреса в локальном подключении были 192.168.1.1


 Это настройки роутера. Остальные адреса наверняка от 192.168.1.2 до 192.168.1.255




> Что-то скрывали, долго совещались - потом сказали , что "по вашему р-ну, мол, произошел сбой оборудования, ошибки на портах накопились и проч"


 Это многое объясняет.




> Вот и хочу уже установить приличный 8 ESET, с вменяемым фаерволом - но не получается


С нормально работающим фаерволом при ненормально работающей сети, увы не получится. В этом случае фаервол каждый раз будет регистрировать новую подсеть в диапазоне от 169.254.1.0 до 169.254.254.255.

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -

По поводу того что антивирус не устанавливается, скорее всего одна из версий ранее устанавливаемых установилась некорректно и возможно ее не берет eset uninstaller, варианты исправления пробовать удалить последней версией eset uninstaller либо пытаться снова установить ранее устанавливаемые версии антивируса, та самая с глюком предложит вариант установки установить, *исправить* вот тут то и необходимо будет выбрать вариант *исправить*, только после этого глючную версию можно будет либо использовать, либо корректно удалить. До тех пор пока не будет решена проблема с сетью думаю использовать фаервольную версию у Вас не получится. Как вариант в настройках "Интеграция в систему", временно можно отключить "Персональный фаервол все функции отключены" до тех пор пока не будет решена проблема с сетью.

----------


## Kroto

Похоже , сеть стабилизировалась на днях. Без ESETa она работает быстро довольно... Сейчас установил ESET 8  и сижу в интернете, тоже работает довольно быстро и стабильно. НО  - перезагружаться не пробовал еще - придется все   опять переставлять.  :Sad: 

Из нового : 
 выполнил в безопасном режиме команду "ESETUninstaller.exe /reinst" , 
установил ESET 8, создал новое (очередное) интернет соединение, 
ввел логин, пароль - соединилось и вроде бы все работает.
 Фаервол был сначала в реж. обучения, сейчас опять в автомат поставил.  Live-grid не ставил...
 Могу какие-нибудь логи сделать, если нужно, пока опять все не зависло....  :Sad:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mrak74

> Live-grid не ставил...


Это по сути сбор неизвестных антивирусу файлов для отправки их в антивирусную лабораторию, участие в нем не является обязательным. Он не все файлы собирает, подробности можете посмотреть в настройках этой функции.




> Могу какие-нибудь логи сделать, если нужно, пока опять все не зависло....


Бэкап конфига антивируса файл cfg на сегодняшнее число сделайте.

Отпишитесь после перезагрузки, как себя поведет антивирус. Христос воскрес !

----------


## Kroto

> Бэкап конфига антивируса файл cfg на сегодняшнее число сделайте.
> 
> Отпишитесь после перезагрузки, как себя поведет антивирус. Христос воскрес !


 Воистину воскресе !

файл cfg до перезагрузки компа
http://rghost.ru/8PtbhgQpy

пароль в личке

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -

После перезагрузки - всё тоже самое - баузер в инет не выходит, хотя соединение пароль понимает, устанавливается.
 Программы выйти в инет не могут. 
Никакие, включая сам ESET , для соединения с сервером обновлений... :Huh:

----------


## mrak74

http://rghost.ru/7ngPmx6H8 попробуйте эту конфигурацию. С какой версии антивируса Вы ее делали ?

----------


## Kroto

> С какой версии антивируса Вы ее делали ?


8.0.312.3

склоняюсь к мнению, что не в антивирусе дело - что-то с Win7x64 , не понимает она его почему-то... 
ДО перезагрузки-то всё работает  :Shocked:  , а вот ПОСЛЕ - не выходят программы в инет и все...  :Sad:

----------


## Val_Ery

> склоняюсь к мнению, что не в антивирусе дело - что-то с Win7x64 , не понимает она его почему-то...


ИМХО, проблема Ваша в "связке" сетевой адаптер - антивирус. Если всё-таки очень хочется этот антивирус, то копать нужно в эту сторону. И начать надо с поиска драйвера... Причем, не с сайта атерос-чего-то-там, а с сайта производителя мат.платы (или сетевого адаптера, если он у Вас платкой). На крайняк посмотреть, чего про сетевой адаптер скажет драйверпак (это если у производителей драйвер будет только под висту).

Если поиск успехом не завершится, ИМХО, надо обращаться в поддержку Эсета. Просто представьте себя на их месте: флагманский продукт не работает со старыми адаптерами, это же удар по репутации и потеря части потенциальных клиентов  :Smiley: 

Если всё-таки очень хочется этого эсета и совсем не хочется писать баг-репорты - поставьте другой сетевой адаптер на пробу

----------


## Kroto

> Если всё-таки очень хочется этот антивирус, то копать нужно в эту сторону. И начать надо с поиска драйвера...


 ESET 6 у меня прекрасно работал в этой связке, драйвер был тот же... CHKDSK сделал, вроде бы всё норм.. Но опять - удаляешь 8 - ку, и всё снова прекрасно работает, как раньше... Думаете , это 8.0.312.3 - версия со старым драйвером не уживается ?
  Драйвер у меня похоже этот, для Висты, более нового нет, на Атерос-чего-то-там, такой же - пишут,что подходит для 7х64 ...

Драйверпак скачал мне обновленный драйвер. И предложил еще 25 драйверов на другие устройства....  :Shocked:

----------


## Val_Ery

> Думаете , это 8.0.312.3 - версия со старым драйвером не уживается ?


Именно так!
Про сам Эсет сказать ничего не могу, с ним не сталкивался. А вот из тех продуктов типа интернет секьюрити, что вспоминается - чем-то похожая проблема с CIS на старом сетевом интеловском адаптере, только там после перезагрузки любая сетевая активность (любая!!!) приводила к бсод'у.
А чем там Эсет "обвешивает" сетевой адаптер - х.з. Поэтому, правильно Вам советовали - в техподдержку! Это, на самом деле, им больше надо, чем Вам...

----------


## mrak74

*Kroto*,  Попробуйте установить в компьютер другую сетевую карту, если проблема действительно в связке сетевой драйвер и фаервол, то проблема должна устранится. Интегрированную или какая она там у Вас прежняя сетевая карта, отключите в диспетчере устройств.

----------


## Val_Ery

> Драйверпак скачал мне обновленный драйвер. И предложил еще 25 драйверов на другие устройства....


Как с обновленным драйвером? Устранилась проблема?

А 25 драйверов - это нормально. Особо в том случае, если 99% драйверов в системе - микрософтовые, включая видео, звук etc. и установлены они были при установке винды. Плюс, обновления опять же... Вы часто обновляете, к примеру, аудио-драйвера? А всякие там юсб? Вот Вам более свежую версию и выдало  :Smiley:

----------


## Kroto

> Как с обновленным драйвером? Устранилась проблема?


  Увы, нет... :Sad:   Без ESET 8  и 7 (успел попробовать)  - комп отлично работает, инет в норме, MBAB, MBAM ANTI-EXploit  работают нормально... Как только ставишь их - начинается отказ выхода программ ( любых ) в инет ПОСЛЕ перезагрузки.... До перезагрузки ESET тоже НОРМАЛЬНО работает  :Shocked: 

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -

Что происходит ПОСЛЕ перезагрузки? Чудеса.... Может это все же какой-нибудь хитрый вирус? который прячется , а потом блокирует выходы? Но тогда, почему он не блокирует  БЕЗ  ESETов?  :Shocked:

----------


## Val_Ery

> Как только ставишь их - начинается отказ выхода программ ( любых ) в инет ПОСЛЕ перезагрузки.... До перезагрузки ESET тоже НОРМАЛЬНО работает


Это, в принципе, понятно... Чтобы задействовать те "руткиты", которые Эсет ставит, перезагрузка просто необходима. До перезагрузки они просто неактивны, поэтому у Вас всё работает и Эсет сам обновляется...
Можно, кстати, провести эксперимент: производить установку антивируса от имени администратора. Что-то мне подсказывает, сеть отвалится до перезагрузки...
P.S. Не пугайтесь, "руткитами" я называю не зловредов, а то, что эсет вешает на перехват событий etc.
Так что, у Вас два выхода: пробовать внешюю сетевую карту (если найдете) и писать баг-репорт или отказываться от последних версий антивира  :Sad: 
Отпишитесь только о том, что делали... ОК?

----------


## Kroto

Карту пока не хочу переставлять - комп придется тащить вниз, магазин-ремонт через квартал, а сам я с сетевой не справлюсь...
Написал в теме ESETовской техподдержки - там моя тема на целых 3 страницы , с  пустыми их советами - http://forum.esetnod32.ru/messages/f.../#message84366
№ заявки там оставил, обещали к вечеру логи эти Sysinspector-ские посмотреть ( там в теме есть они)
Может быть, они Вам лучше расскажут, что у меня в этих логах...
Или мне сейчас какой-нибудь ещё лог или скан хитрый сделать, которого я не делал? Пока вечер не настал...  :Smiley: 

Если не поможет, пойду сетевую ставить...

----------


## mrak74

> Если не поможет, пойду сетевую ставить...


Я смотрел журналы Windows которые Вы мне любезно предоставляли, ошибки на сетевом соединении были и до установки антивируса, гораздо реже, но были. Установка новой сетевой карты это 5 минутное дело не требующее особой квалификации. Это как работа шиномонтажника, вроде есть такая специальность, но колесо в дороге при необходимости может поменять любой водитель  :Wink: . Я просматривал Ваш конфигурационный файл, если мой редактор его корректно открывал, то судя по настройкам фаервола после перезагрузки они обнуляются, нет даже стандартных правил.
Закинул ссылку на эту тему своим знакомым из техподдержки Eset. Надеюсь они отпишутся Вам либо здесь либо на форуме Eset-а.

----------

Kroto,  *olejah*

----------


## Kroto

Пришло из ТП ESET :

" 1) Для локлизации проблемы удалите, пожалуйста, программу Malwarebytes и перезагрузите ПК.

2) Если проблема все еще актуальна, откройте расширенные настройки Smat Security, выберите раздел Сеть - Пресональный файервол - Интеграция в систему. Установить значение "Персональный файервол полностью отключен". Снова перезагрузите ПК.

3) Вам ничего не известно о службе C:\Windows\SysWow64\Drivers\uze3mjyw.sys ?

Скачайте утилиту uVS по адресу..."

Сделал свежий , но толку -то ? Они похоже , собственный форум игнорируют - все заново начинают опрашивать...

----------


## mrak74

> 1) Для локлизации проблемы удалите, пожалуйста, программу Malwarebytes и перезагрузите ПК.


Насколько я помню, я тоже просил удалить MBAM для того, чтобы исключить вероятность его влияния на антивирус.




> 2) Если проблема все еще актуальна, откройте расширенные настройки Smat Security, выберите раздел Сеть - Пресональный файервол - Интеграция в систему. Установить значение "Персональный файервол полностью отключен". Снова перезагрузите ПК.


Данное действие из антивируса с фаерволом, сделает его обычным антивирусом без фаервола. Не хочу копаться во всей моей с Вами переписке, но возможно я тоже предлагал проделать подобное на время.




> 3) Вам ничего не известно о службе C:\Windows\SysWow64\Drivers\uze3mjyw.sys ?


Это от нашей лечащей утилиты AVZ на работу сети точно не влияет.




> Сделал свежий , но толку -то ? Они похоже , собственный форум игнорируют - все заново начинают опрашивать...


Свой форум они не игнорируют. Насколько я знаю Вашу проблему перевели на более высокий уровень тех поддержки, обычно специалисты высшего уровня обслуживают только VIP клиентов. По видимому те специалисты на которых Вас переключили хотят повторно убедится в отсутствии следов заражения. Прежние логи для них уже неактуальны. 

Лично от себя, я бы все таки проверил на Вашем месте наличие/отсутствие проблемы на другом сетевом адаптере.

----------


## Kroto

Cпасибо за содействие !
 MBAM я удалял полностью, сразу после Вашей рекомендации -  mbam-clean-2.1.1.1001 , их стандартная утилита.
 И пробовал без него. Результат был тот же.
Просто теперь снова MBAM поставил - у меня из антивирусов другого ничего нет пока...И раньше, он не конфликтовал с ESET 6   :Huh: 

 Ок, подождем ответа  ТП и поменяю завтра адаптер, если не поможет.  :Smiley: 

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -

Следующие рекомендации ТП привели к прогрессу -
Перед первой после установки ESET перезагрузкой поставить настройку : 

"Сеть - Пресональный файервол - Интеграция в систему. 
Установить значение "Персональный файервол полностью отключен".

 Перезагрузку комп пережил - все программы в инет выходят, ESET обновляется и сканирует, правда , фаервол ОТКЛЮЧЕН   :Huh: 

службу C:\Windows\SysWow64\Drivers\uze3mjyw.sys   - НЕ трогал, не смотря на рекомендации ТП...

----------


## mrak74

> Следующие рекомендации ТП привели к прогрессу -
> Перед первой после установки ESET перезагрузкой поставить настройку : 
> 
> "Сеть - Пресональный файервол - Интеграция в систему. 
> Установить значение "Персональный файервол полностью отключен".
> 
>  Перезагрузку комп пережил - все программы в инет выходят, ESET обновляется и сканирует, правда , фаервол ОТКЛЮЧЕН


Это вполне ожидаемо, что насчет попробовать подключится через новую сетевую карту ? 



> CoID={DB76A73F-EF6C-46FC-866A-55D3CCC9B5CE}: Пользователь USER-PC\USER установил удаленное подключение Высокоскоростное подключение, которое завершилось сбоем. Возвращен код ошибки 691.  10.01.2014 1:25:11


Таких ошибок у Вас в журнале полно и все они были задолго до установки антивируса, лично я продолжаю грешить на сетевую карту.

----------


## Val_Ery

> Пользователь USER-PC\USER установил удаленное подключение Высокоскоростное подключение, которое завершилось сбоем. Возвращен код ошибки 691.


Почти стихами:
   как жаль, что этого
   не знал я чуть пораньше  :Sad: 
То есть, не смотря на тот факт, что я изначально был убежден на 100% в "глючности" сетевого адаптера, приведённая выше цитата процент моей уверенности несколько снизила...

Объясню, почему.
Значит, 691 - сервер не принимает что-то из пары логин/пароль...
Предположим, что комп отваливается в момент сёрфинга и пытается переподключится. На сервере - "сессия не завершена". Результат - ошибка 691.
ТС не упоминал об обрывах, то есть это совсем не факт, что так и есть. Но всё же...

Наличие обрывов, вроде как подтверждает мысль о "глючности" сетевого адаптера. Но, вспоминая стартовое сообщение:



> Подключение по проводу, прямое, без роутеров.


и то, что с драйвером всё не совсем хорошо, я перед тем, как отправлять Вас в магазин или сервисный центр, посоветовал бы проверить настройки подключения. Зайти на сайт прова, найти инструкцию и тупо сравнить. Может, пров уже давно перешёл на l2tp, а Вы - ни сном, ни духом...

P.S. К сожалению, я не знаю, как работает Эсет и  как поведет себя в случае, когда (например) "извне" сжатие выключено, а в настройках подключения - включено... Может ли быть так, что неправильно настроенную сеть он попросту заблокирует?
И ещё... Я бы попробовал подцепить какой-нибудь роутер (интернет подключать не обязательно) и попытался из браузера зайти на 192.168.1.1 (в админ-панель)... Если получится, тогда - пересоздавать подключение удаленного доступа, если нет - тогда уже в магазин. Всё это, естесственно, с задействованным файерволом...

----------


## Kroto

К сожалению, задействовать фаервол пока не удается.
Ошибку 691 мне часто выдает инет соединение - это логин/пароль - и про "сессия не завершена" - правда, 
мне так и говорит провайдер,когда я обращаюсь, и просит подождать 10 мин или провод переподключить.... и соединение  налаживается.




> Зайти на сайт прова, найти инструкцию и тупо сравнить. Может, пров уже давно перешёл на l2tp, а Вы - ни сном, ни духом...


 Я даже туда позвонил - сказали что  у них такой авторизации не используют....

----------


## mrak74

> Объясню, почему.
> Значит, 691 - сервер не принимает что-то из пары логин/пароль...
> Предположим, что комп отваливается в момент сёрфинга и пытается переподключится. На сервере - "сессия не завершена". Результат - ошибка 691.


Все верно.




> и то, что с драйвером всё не совсем хорошо


Согласен.




> Я бы попробовал подцепить какой-нибудь роутер (интернет подключать не обязательно) и попытался из браузера зайти на 192.168.1.1 (в админ-панель)...


Вариант с покупкой и заменой сетевой карты в несколько раз дешевле стоимости роутера.

Допускаю, что у провайдера не совсем все хорошо как с оборудованием так и с протянутыми сетями, при этом вряд ли они в этом честно признаются.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Kroto

Вчера, по совету провайдера, был очищен кэш DNS, и поправлены свойства обозревателя ( снята галочка с функции "автоматическое определение параметров...").
 Сегодня, после установки ESET и перезагрузки компа, браузер и др. программы 
выходят в интернет...  :Shocked:

----------


## mrak74

Странно. Не уверен, что данная процедура должна была повлиять на работу антивируса. Что говорят в тех поддержке Eset по этому поводу ?

----------


## Kroto

отправил лог  ESET Collector - жду. Там неторопливо все делается...  :Sad:

----------


## mrak74

Понаблюдайте за своим IP адресом  в сетевых настройках. Он постоянный или меняется после перезагрузки, в течении определенного периода...

----------


## Kroto

> Понаблюдайте за своим IP адресом  в сетевых настройках. Он постоянный или меняется после перезагрузки, в течении определенного периода...


 Вроде бы, одно и то же в локальном подключении... Пока всё работает стабильно . Сделал, по возможности ( по подсказке ESET) "откат" или восстановление виндоус - вроде бы , даже вернулись некоторые значки в панели задач, все стало чуть быстрее работать. Фаервол стабилен... Чудеса какие-то... Может и правда, с нестабильностью сети было связано? :Huh:

----------


## mrak74

> Может и правда, с нестабильностью сети было связано?


Думаю, да.

----------

